# Aptera goes to China



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh well. 

Pete


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

That's interesting - and good spotting on the similar parts Matt. You'd think that with using (clearly) off-the-shelf components and semi-available prismatic A123 cells the cost of the Aptera would be low. Let's hope so, it's one of the few e-trikes I'd actually like to own but it's still out of my price range at present.


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

KiwiEV said:


> That's interesting - and good spotting on the similar parts Matt. You'd think that with using (clearly) off-the-shelf components and semi-available prismatic A123 cells the cost of the Aptera would be low. Let's hope so, it's one of the few e-trikes I'd actually like to own but it's still out of my price range at present.


Yeah it's still expensive and the Nissan Leaf has set the standard on pricing now. But I think in the range department the Aptera can over deliver where the Leaf has the potential to under deliver. I think this because it's range is estimated with the 10-15 Japanese driving cycle. And that is almost only low speed driving. But the Aptera cannot benefit from the boatloads of incentive. Only a maximum of $1500,- so that is going to be though.


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Why the deceit to get some of us to look at your ad! You will actually crate a bad image and loose business. If your product is good it will sell without any deceit or deception. Knock it off.
> 
> Pete


lol it's not an ad! Now that I look at it people may think that. It's just a newsupdate on the Aptera. I just posted all the parts and information overload. This is basically 90% of the April 14th press release!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Matthijs said:


> lol it's not an ad! Now that I look at it people may think that. It's just a newsupdate on the Aptera. I just posted all the parts and information overload. This is basically 90% of the April 14th press release!



I ditched my post. Oh well. 

Pete 

Sure looked like an ad for stuff but labeled Aptera.


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

Latest Aptera *Aptera Raises $9.8M 

http://www.socaltech.com/aptera_raises_9_8m/s-0027787.html

*They are not dead yet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

> They are not dead yet!


Focus on YET! Damn slow I'd say. Thought they were to be out already.


----------

